

Vim-kickstart (not a Kickstarter), basically a bootstrap for VAM - hellerbarde
https://github.com/v0n/vim-kickstart

======
hellerbarde
This is _not_ my project. I just happened to stumble upon it.

This might be the vim config solution i'm sticking with. I tried a bunch over
the last 2 years, but all of them seemed too heavy, especially janus. This
solution seems to avoid all these issues by simply being a wrapper around VAM.
Aside from that VAM-Bootstrapping function, it's a vanilla vimrc.

I thought you might appreciate the simple nature of this 'solution'.

~~~
johncoltrane
This looks much better than Janus & Co. but he should drop all the options and
just leave the SetupVAM function.

set nohlsearch, for example is completely useless.

